# Fire Isiah Thomas Petition



## FIREISIAHTHOMAS (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.petitiononline.com/isiah/petition.html

Sign it and keep this thread going. Thanks.


----------



## FIREISIAHTHOMAS (Feb 9, 2006)

Let's go, let's get things rolllllllling here.


----------



## FIREISIAHTHOMAS (Feb 9, 2006)

Is he the worst GM of all-time?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

hey, why not!

fire zeke!!!


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok, let's say we fire him. Now who are you gonna replace him with???????


----------



## majew16 (Jun 5, 2005)

eveyone here can say all they want about how bad IT has been but the reality is, is that no one knows if IT has a plan except himself and Dolan. the recent trade for jalen rose in my opinion is a great trade: for one thing rose is a better player than AD and the knicks got a pick and who, besides fro dolan bc he has to pay extra tax next year, cares if the knicks would have AD off thius year or rose next year, there is no way the knicsk are getting under this year whereas next year the knicks have if they het rid of marbury can get under for what will be an amazing FA class. even if the knicks cant get under rose's expiring contraxt will be a lot more appeasing next year tan AD's thgis year bc teams will be desperate;ly trying to get under the cap.
this is the plan that i hope IT is trying to do. Dolan knows what IT is trying to do so only he knows if IT should be fired.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

majew16 said:


> eveyone here can say all they want about how bad IT has been but the reality is, is that no one knows if IT has a plan except himself and Dolan. the recent trade for jalen rose in my opinion is a great trade: for one thing rose is a better player than AD and the knicks got a pick and who, besides fro dolan bc he has to pay extra tax next year, cares if the knicks would have AD off thius year or rose next year, there is no way the knicsk are getting under this year whereas next year the knicks have if they het rid of marbury can get under for what will be an amazing FA class. even if the knicks cant get under rose's expiring contraxt will be a lot more appeasing next year tan AD's thgis year bc teams will be desperate;ly trying to get under the cap.
> this is the plan that i hope IT is trying to do. Dolan knows what IT is trying to do so only he knows if IT should be fired.


Dolan is one of the worse owners to ever take over a sports franchise. Dolan does not have a clue on the day to day operations. All he does is approve deals that will make him spend more and more money on bums. As far as I'm concerned I wouldn't be surprised Dolan is back on the whiskey. IT is a horrible general manager, and if anyone thinks otherwise...I think you live in a bubble. 

I'm signing that petition, and I'm also sending Zeke an e-mail and if he gives me an answer guys I'll post it.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Dolan is one of the worse owners to ever take over a sports franchise. Dolan does not have a clue on the day to day operations. All he does is approve deals that will make him spend more and more money on bums. As far as I'm concerned I wouldn't be surprised Dolan is back on the whiskey. IT is a horrible general manager, and if anyone thinks otherwise...I think you live in a bubble.
> 
> I'm signing that petition, and I'm also sending Zeke an e-mail and if he gives me an answer guys I'll post it.


word.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

what will this petition do?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> what will this petition do?


 Get naive people's hopes up.


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

i'm havent seen a knicks game in a few weeks but just wondering if thomas is being booed when he attends games or not, that was the case with babcock here in toronto and once most of the city joined in the babcock bashing the owner pretty much had to fire him.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I'm signing that petition, and I'm also sending Zeke an e-mail and if he gives me an answer guys I'll post it.




:cheers: :cheers: ...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## FIREISIAHTHOMAS (Feb 9, 2006)

I made it onto Slams website.

http://slamonline.com/links/020606/

Scroll down to "The Links"


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

amen to Thomas getting fired


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If only petitions worked...


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

You have to admit that the Curry trade looks terrible considering the Bulls will get a top 5 pick this year plus the option to switch picks next year. This alone deserves a firing.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I decided to get in on the action.  

http://www.petitiononline.com/ThomasGo/petition.html


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i absolutley dont endorse firing thomas.

a gm's job is to assemble talent and its the coach's job to make it work.

i think if I went back to nov. and checked threads i would see the majority of people here thought zeke assembled a pretty decent array of talent.

but that talent obviously isn't winning and its getting worse by the day.

outside of the vin baker signing in 2004 i really cant say thomas has made a bad move.

he always gets the better players in deals and he has traded all those "untradable deals" he inherited.

he gets the talent upgraded with every trade and to me thats all that matters 

i blame larry brown , he obviously does not want to play the young guys , even if they are better and that more than anything else is ruining the team , its entitlement min. but unlike most teams where entitlement min. go to hot shot rooks and young players in LB's world its going to shot vets like malik rose and before to guys like AD .

he has made the offenses and defenses too complicated , designing systems is like throwing passes , and if they cant catch it dont throw it , it can only mess you both up.

jamal crawford might be as dumb as a box of rocks and simply cant grasp LB's concepts outside of being an aggresive scorer, but he can run pg , but for some reason he cant run it for brown. at some point you have to make the way you want them to play happen or adapt and make something else work. blame probably goes both ways here.

he has for the most part ruined marbury's game and is sending him to his worst season (i know he had less stats in his rookie year but he also played well enough for that team to make the playoffs) Oddly enough i think marbury's being hurt is showing people how valuable he really is.

he has done a good job with curry , who is playing better D and boarding better while scoring at a good clip with a very good %, still needs to pass better though 

frye i think brown is failing , the guy's confidence is shot and i never see brown run plays for him, even when he was playing well , it was frye making his own opportunities .

LB has done fine with nate , who is basically the guy he was expected to be.

brown has basically wasted ariza 

Qwoods is by far the best work LB has done, he found him and is making him a real player.

but the other young guys Dlee , butler are shooting about 60% from the field and cant buy PT, despite being decent defenders as well.

mo taylor probably the only player on the roster playing above expectations , and thats to LB's credit, but it comes at the expense of the young guys who are clearly capable of more than mo at this stage of his career, and they need the PT more.
especially since mo isn't winning or losing games, he is just playing well.

if i were to fire anyone it would be brown and install herb williams as head coach and then try to steal bill cartwright as the big man coach to work with curry and crew.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> i absolutley dont endorse firing thomas.
> 
> a gm's job is to assemble talent and its the coach's job to make it work.
> 
> ...



and see that is why your on my sig....

-BIG


----------

